# How to copy Copy protected Moser Baer VCDs



## VexByte (Sep 6, 2008)

If you try to copy the AVSEQxx files from a Moser Baer VCD to the hard disk by normal copy-paste method you'll get an error *"Parameter is incorrect"* when the copying is at the 99.99% and you've to abort the operation. 

To solve this problem, simply use *Teracopy.* 

*Disclaimer :* This is meant only for the private backup of your legally owned Moser Baer VCDs and not for supporting any sort of piracy !


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks for the info...will anydvd do the job if i have it running in the background?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think Moser Baer VCDs are worth buying when the DVDs cost only a triffle more, offering much better quality along with 5.1 surround sound and subtitles.

And their Dual Layer DVDs - its cheaper to buy new ones than make a backup


----------



## RCuber (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate moserbaer DVD's .. I have bought a few and the quality is not what I expected. Ill better pay more money and get a proper one form the original copyright holder. Its not that I want to copy the DVD/CD to my harddisk but its the quality.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 8, 2008)

Even Isobuster works.. It recognizes the protection as errors and all u've to do is ignore the error..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

VexByte said:


> To solve this problem, simply use *Teracopy.*



Using it since long time*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/85.png


----------



## skippednote (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanx for the info would be handy anytime.


----------



## R2K (Sep 8, 2008)

cool......


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 8, 2008)

Non sense, the discs are not copy protected. They are bad discs. VCDs do not have any copy protection algorithms. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VCD


----------



## VexByte (Sep 11, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Non sense, the discs are not copy protected. They are bad discs. VCDs do not have any copy protection algorithms.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VCD


I'm not saying that there is a high-end VCD copy protection, but the *protection is in the form of an error byte at the end of the file stream *which is usually skipped by hardware & software players, but not by OS copy operation.


----------

